# why are there double channels for HD???



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

What is the difference between the HD channles in their normal spot vs the ones in the 9000's?


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

0pusX said:


> What is the difference between the HD channles in their normal spot vs the ones in the 9000's?


Nothing. The lower channel numbers are a "mapdown", which just puts the channel near the SD counterpart.


----------



## ICBM99 (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been wondering that also.

*edit posted at the same time as answer.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Exactly. The mapdown can be disabled by going to Menu - 6 - 9.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Or individually locked out under Menu-5 locks.
(In case you like some channels mapped and others not.)


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Actually they are all there to double your HD pleasure. Hmm.. where did I hear that before?


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

id like to not show the SD version. guess i need to take the time to make a favorites list huh.....


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I kind of like having the 9000's, gives you an HD only guide without having to go to the guide. Just scroll through the HD only channels while browsing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

0pusX said:


> id like to not show the SD version. guess i need to take the time to make a favorites list huh.....


Or lock them out individually in MENU-5 ...


----------



## 0pusX (Jan 11, 2008)

awesome. thanks for the help!!


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> I kind of like having the 9000's, gives you an HD only guide without having to go to the guide. Just scroll through the HD only channels while browsing.


Gotta agree with you there, I also like having all the HD's grouped together in the 9000's, when I scroll through the guide I automatically just start at 9422 and scroll up to see what's on in HD.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

tsmacro said:


> Gotta agree with you there, I also like having all the HD's grouped together in the 9000's, when I scroll through the guide I automatically just start at 9422 and scroll up to see what's on in HD.


HD channels start on 9419 right? Or do you just not care for 9419-9421


----------



## daleles (Jul 2, 2005)

Or you can press the Guide once and then press the Guide 2nd time and you'll get just all HD only.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

CoolGui said:


> HD channels start on 9419 right? Or do you just not care for 9419-9421


I enter 9425. If you are in standard partial guide with video mode entering 9422 and all the channels 9419-9422(actually also shows SD ch 9418) show up on the screen. Perhaps he uses enhanced in which only 9419-9422 show. I use Extended with videos. In extended entering 9425 shows 9419-9425 on the screen.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

When Channel surfing, I don't like to use the guide, prefer to use the Browse feature to scroll around the channels. Guide shrinks what I am watching, and if something interests me while browsing, I hit the info button. Guide works to, I kjust prefer Browse, and with them all up in the 9K's it makes it real easy.


----------



## sievers (Mar 4, 2008)

I prefer to use the lower "mapped" channels, since it's easier to remember what channel is what, and easier to key in a channel if I know right where I want to go. since you can easily make a favorites list (and if you haven't I highly recommend it) to contain everything you get/want to see/exclude duplicates, I'm not following why one would want to click around through 4 digit channel numbers when you don't have to, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> I enter 9425. If you are in standard partial guide with video mode entering 9422 and all the channels 9419-9422(actually also shows SD ch 9418) show up on the screen. Perhaps he uses enhanced in which only 9419-9422 show. I use Extended with videos. In extended entering 9425 shows 9419-9425 on the screen.


I guess that's where I misunderstood... I use the enhanced with video, but also in alternate order. It never made sense to me to scroll downwards for lower channels.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

sievers said:


> I prefer to use the lower "mapped" channels, since it's easier to remember what channel is what, and easier to key in a channel if I know right where I want to go. since you can easily make a favorites list (and if you haven't I highly recommend it) to contain everything you get/want to see/exclude duplicates, I'm not following why one would want to click around through 4 digit channel numbers when you don't have to, but maybe that's just me.


When I want to go to a channel, I do use the lower mapped channels. When I am watching something that is coming to an end or just at a spot, I am not interested in, I surf, and use the Browse to surf. I have Favorites and do use the guide, but Surfing is different, and Having them all grouped up, for HD only content without having to use the guide is useful. Never know what you will find to watch on HD, as Voom does have good stuff ocassionally, and they aren't mapped down anywhere.


----------



## sievers (Mar 4, 2008)

GrumpyBear said:


> When I want to go to a channel, I do use the lower mapped channels. When I am watching something that is coming to an end or just at a spot, I am not interested in, I surf, and use the Browse to surf. I have Favorites and do use the guide, but Surfing is different, and Having them all grouped up, for HD only content without having to use the guide is useful. Never know what you will find to watch on HD, as Voom does have good stuff ocassionally, and they aren't mapped down anywhere.


yeah I see your point, I guess it's different for me since I have hd only.


----------



## RichnPhilly (Feb 19, 2007)

mattfast1 said:


> Exactly. The mapdown can be disabled by going to Menu - 6 - 9.


I tired this and it didn't work for me. I have a VIP 211, when I hit menu - 6 - there is no option for 9 on that screen. I would really like to completely disable the mapdown. Right now if I enter 120 I get History channel HD, I would like it to display History SD. Is that possible?


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes616 said:


> Actually they are all there to double your HD pleasure. Hmm.. where did I hear that before?


That might have something to do with menu '6-9' 

Ken


----------



## Deke Rivers (Jan 8, 2007)

mattfast1 said:


> Exactly. The mapdown can be disabled by going to Menu - 6 - 9.


menu - 6 - 9 take sme to my local channel setup..nothing about mapdowns


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

Hit Chan Display > DishHD Channels


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

RichnPhilly said:


> I tired this and it didn't work for me. I have a VIP 211, when I hit menu - 6 - there is no option for 9 on that screen. I would really like to completely disable the mapdown. Right now if I enter 120 I get History channel HD, I would like it to display History SD. Is that possible?


Yes, sorry, it'll be whatever option "Local Channels" is. On most ViP receivers, it's Menu - 6- 9. The ViP211/411 has different options though, since it's not a dual-tuner. I'm not at work and therefore don't have access to the interactive menus to tell you exactly what option number that is, though.


kstevens said:


> That might have something to do with menu '6-9'
> 
> Ken


Maybe that's what the engineers had on their mind...


----------



## RichnPhilly (Feb 19, 2007)

HobbyTalk said:


> Hit Chan Display > DishHD Channels


Many thanks, HobbyTalk, that did it. I still have 2 questions:

1. Why are the menus so different? On mine the local channels is #8, not 9. Is that the difference between 211 and 222? Or the 622/722?

2. How can I deactivate the Inactivity standby? I went into preferences and hit disable, but it still shuts down the 211.


----------



## sangu72 (Jul 26, 2006)

I have the Latino package and most of the national HD channels are in the 5300. However, I cannot find Scifi and Usa. Any idea of what the alternative number is?

Thanks


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

RichnPhilly said:


> Many thanks, HobbyTalk, that did it. I still have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Why are the menus so different? On mine the local channels is #8, not 9. Is that the difference between 211 and 222? Or the 622/722?





mattfast1 said:


> The ViP211/411 has different options though, since it's not a dual-tuner.





RichnPhilly said:


> 2. How can I deactivate the Inactivity standby? I went into preferences and hit disable, but it still shuts down the 211.


Could be the nightly updates that are causing to still turn off. I don't recommend disabling those, unless you like seeing "No Info Available" in your guide (and eventually, missing channels due to no software updates).


----------



## RichnPhilly (Feb 19, 2007)

mattfast1 said:


> Could be the nightly updates that are causing to still turn off. I don't recommend disabling those, unless you like seeing "No Info Available" in your guide (and eventually, missing channels due to no software updates).


OK, I thought I had it fixed, but I had set a 24 hour timer. I take it it only downloads the guide info if the box is in standby. So here is what I did, I took out the timer, set the standby to disable and 4 hours, and set it to download the guide at 7:00AM. If it's still on tomorrow before I go to work, and off tomorrow night when I get home, I'll know.

Another thing, is there a way to tell it to upgrade the guide right away? Even with it on standby and set to download every night at 3:00AM I sometimes get the "Downloading guide" thing when I am trying to watch something. It gets old fast.


----------



## RichnPhilly (Feb 19, 2007)

OK,, I guess I answered my own question. I set up the reciever to diable standby, and update at 7:00. When I left for work, the 211 was on at 6:45. By 5:00 PM it was in standby. I guess your right, Matt, when it upgrades it goes into standby.

On second thought, I guess it didn't work. I just went to watch the TV, and as soon as I hit the guide, it went into it's "I have to upgrade the guide mode". If it just updated at 7:00 AM this morning, way does it need to do it again? Bad box or did it not really upgrade at 7:00?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

I seem to have a bug in my vip- 622; why is The National Geographic Channel number 9429 in red on the guide. I can go to it using 186 but not 9429???


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is buggy. A reboot might wake up your receiver. Considering that your receiver is creating the map down 186 line from the same data as the regular 9429 channel there is no reason why one should be there and the other not.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

To get back to the original question, I think it's time E* added the same "HD Priority" option for satellite channels that we already have for locals. IOW, if there is an HD channel mapped down, only that channel will show in the guide. I think this just requires a software update. 

With all the new channels being added I'm getting annoyed when I display a guide page to see two of everything. Also means fewer channels per guide page. And it would protect me from dumb mistakes like using channel up button and not realizing for 5 minutes that I'd selected the SD channel instead of the HD channel like I did yesterday.


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

ok- am i going nuts ? i can not find the mapdown feature anywhere on the 722-- what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

MadScientist said:


> I seem to have a bug in my vip- 622; why is The National Geographic Channel number 9429 in red on the guide. I can go to it using 186 but not 9429???


You aren't, by any chance, on the DishLatino HD package?

I don't know anybody that is... but I wonder if those folks have the mapdown feature as well.. in which case, the 53xx channel and 186 would be fine but 9429 would be red in the guide for them.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

eddieras said:


> ok- am i going nuts ? i can not find the mapdown feature anywhere on the 722-- what am i doing wrong?


It is buried under the local channel setup menus. The same place where you set the local channel mapdown is where the satellite mapdown exists. Go to the screen where you can add/scan/delete local channels and you'll see a channel setup option (I forget the exact option).


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks! that did the trick= but then it warned me i have passes set up i may loose!


----------

